# September 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread (Sep 17, 2013)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of September 2013 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


PS - REALLY sorry this is so late :blushing:


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 17, 2013)

I vote for SCraig - At The Zoo (Again) Eurasian Lynx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/339588-zoo-again.html


----------



## ronlane (Sep 18, 2013)

Weepete "My Best Shot Ever"


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ce-young-girl-rialto-bridge-pascal-riben.html


----------



## sm4him (Sep 19, 2013)

Matthewo, Dragonflys in flight:


----------



## sashbar (Sep 21, 2013)

TheK from his thread Street Photography


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2013)

Pixel Rabbit's spectacular, "By the light of the moon"


----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2013)

"Zen Rise" by sm4him


----------



## mishele (Sep 30, 2013)

27 Million by Tiller


Tiller said:


> IMG_1057.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Sep 30, 2013)

Mushroom Season by JosephCarter

View attachment 55747[/QUOTE]


----------



## weags77 (Oct 5, 2013)

Serenity by cpeay

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/340572-serenity.html


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 6, 2013)

weags77 said:


> Serenity by cpeay
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/340572-serenity.html



good image but I think its too late for the September nominations, the poll is already up. what about an October nominations thread? I've got one I'd like to nominate for oct.


----------



## TheFotog (Nov 6, 2013)

Some great shots here =)


----------

